# Rhinestone Transfer



## geniebell (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi all! I need a rhinestone trasfer by 6/3. I have bought all of my transfers so far from ProWorld, but this is custom and they are not shipping custom till after I need it.

Very simple:

Green rhinestones: Cali Chrome Team
Clear rhinestone: A running horse

I am in California.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You don't state your time frame. Pro world may be like some of us. ...pretty busy for one or two transfers. Besides you don't state the stone size. Maybe some one can help


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

geniebell said:


> Hi all! I need a rhinestone trasfer by 6/3. I have bought all of my transfers so far from ProWorld, but this is custom and they are not shipping custom till after I need it.
> 
> Very simple:
> 
> ...





Hi Geniebell,
I replied u about rhinestone transfers in another thread. I followed ur profile then and found this one.
So u actually only need 1 piece of the custom transfer u as u described above?

My suggestion is that maybe it's a little too few for any sellers. There r sellers who offer customizing, but with charge. Sometimes the design itself is more costy than the transfer. And such small quantity may not bring enough profit to a big company.

Maybe u can share with us more details of your demand and let's see what we can do or maybe others in the forum can think of solution for u.

Good luck!


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

Here are two custom transfers I did for two different programs; however, everyone above is correct, because of the quantity you are looking for, something like this can be very expensive. PM me if you are still interested.


----------



## geniebell (Jan 7, 2014)

kingwoo said:


> Hi Geniebell,
> I replied u about rhinestone transfers in another thread. I followed ur profile then and found this one.
> So u actually only need 1 piece of the custom transfer u as u described above?
> 
> ...


Thanks kingwoo. Yes, just one. I am finding that it isn't possible. Thank you for your reply to both threads


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You can get just one but normally not at a rush and it would be higher in price. ....JMO


----------

